# Where to buy windsocks



## jbsound (Dec 21, 2004)

I am debating between buying a roll of Tyvek ($290 for 60" x 100 yd roll) and buying pre-sewn ones. I have had a tough time finding pre-sewn ones that don't come with stakes or heads. I am just looking for the body. I don't care if the bodies are painted or not. Any ideas where I might be able to find some online? Thank you in advance.

Also, does anybody have a rebate bucks code from their 2004 Cabelas x-mas catalog they won't be using. If so, please send me a private message. I would really appreciate it.

:beer:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

http://www.prairiewinddecoys.com/_wsn/page5.html
also if you dont want to make them yourself Brobones makes ready to hunt decoys for cheap.In term of quality&prices you wont find any better!!!


----------

